
Bitcoin community shows support to Andreas Antonopoulos aantonop - NKosmatos
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/7i3l0e/bitcoin_community_raises_over_700000_for_andreas/
======
NKosmatos
In the past few hours there has been a massive movement of support towards
@aantonop after this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/rogerkver/status/938137951518773248](https://twitter.com/rogerkver/status/938137951518773248)

If you don't know him already, Andreas is a blockchain/bitcoin advocate, a
very influential speaker who has supported and provided many users in their
cryptocurrency endeavors :-)
[https://antonopoulos.com](https://antonopoulos.com)

Check out his very informative videos on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJWCJCWOxBYSi5DhCieLOLQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJWCJCWOxBYSi5DhCieLOLQ)

[update] blockchain.info is currently struggling giving out errors: "Maximum
concurrent requests for this endpoint reached. Please try again shortly."
[https://blockchain.info/address/1andreas3batLhQa2FawWjeyjCqy...](https://blockchain.info/address/1andreas3batLhQa2FawWjeyjCqyBzypd)

